
Sourceforge is currently down - guidorota
https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops/status/621859945487581184
======
galoppini
Below some facts about the actual situation.

1\. Fault with storage platform was due to a platform bug; we're working on
data validation and where necessary restoring from backups 2\. Operations
staff worked overnight and are continuing work on service restoral. Operations
staffing has been split between rapid recovery (expediting restoral) and data
validation. 3\. Slashdot site service was restored. 4\. Work is in-progress to
restore SF site, download data, mailing lists, and project web and every other
service.

[Disclosure: I do work for SourceForge]

------
hackbinary
[https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops](https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops)

20 hours on, you would think that there should be some further update on what
is happening and estimated time to restoration of service.

~~~
jgeorge
Too busy rebundling all the application installers to post updates.

------
williamstein
Slashdot discussion: [http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/07/19/0424252/a-note-
on-th...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/07/19/0424252/a-note-on-thursdays-
downtime)

------
piqufoh
Everything 404s for me now. I'm surprised how many sites I frequently visit
are hosted on SF - with all the recent controversy I thought it was a dead
duck...

------
themoogle
still down 2 days later... Someone must have really screwed something up badly
:/

